# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Ppites des messages de nos interfaces.

## Oppenheimer

Coucou!

Je vais nous proposer de poster dans ce thread les instances d'avertissements incohrents, faisant partie de programmes reconnus. On se souvient typiquement des avertissements incohrents de Windows XP (une partie d'entre-eux, mais dj pluriels), et ce serait cool de retrouver a.

Ca pourrait tre tendu aux incohrences mme s'il ne s'agit pas d'avertissements.

Je me permets d'ouvrir la danse avec un message que j'ai eu il y a moins d'1 heure: 

.

Ca ressemble  une incohrence de donnes. videmment, il suffit d'un site frauduleux (ce qui n'a pas vraiment l'air d'tre le cas - il faut dire que la promotion a pass par le trs srieux filtre de Microsoft Social Network) pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'incohrence au sens smantique.

Finalement, alors que le site en bas  droite est dit vrifi par Norton, en haut  gauche, Norton affiche un message d'attention. En dveloppant l'aperu Norton, a concerne surtout des feed-back d'utilisateurs, (plus il y a de validations, mieux c'est - ici, il n'y a ni validation, ni invalidation), mais Norton Safe Web semble avoir effectu une analyse prliminaire, (selon aperu), sans menace prvue.

 ma connaissance, Norton Safe Web est une extension gratuite pour navigateur internet, ce qui rend de surcrot la vrification trs aise et rapide.

Avouons que c'est plutt comique au 1er regard?

----------


## Oppenheimer

Bon,

J'ai cherch, pour Windows XP. J'avais vu plusieurs exemples bizarres en affiche; j'avais demand si a avait t modifi, l'on m'avait assur que non.

Par contre, il m'est arriv, et je crois que c'tait sous iOS, ou alors dans MacOS - ventuellement logiciel tiers - qu'il tait propos, ou - pire - annonc, *une annulation, ce  quoi nous avions  rpondre "Annuler" ou "Ok"*; si quelqu'un a un exemple analogue, c'est volontiers.

Les informations correspondant  une annulation *ou  un impair (comme une corruption de fichiers), qui proposent "Ok" (littralement "D'accord"), au lieu de juste la croix pour quitter la fentre, ne sont pas mal non plus, dans le genre comique*.

Ou les _boutons d'annulation pour retour, qui sont placs  droite de ceux de validation pour passer  la suite_.

Ci-dessous, un exemple proclam de convention (https://uxplanet.org/primary-seconda...s-c16df9b36150): 

-On nous demande si nous voulons rejeter le brouillon en tant qu'enregistrement, c'est--dire si on veut le jeter.
*Premier cas de figure (dconseill, dans l'image): Oui (on le jette), ou Non (on le garde et on ne fait rien d'autre), ce qui me parat quand-mme plutt clair...*
Alors que dans le *2nd cas de figure, j'ai besoin d'un degr de rflexion en plus, car  premire vue, on ne saisit pas trs bien si nous choisissons de rejeter la question pose si on clique Discard, et donc rellement de conserver le brouillon, ou si Discard se focalise sur l'instance* contenue dans la question,  savoir le brouillon en sujet, auquel cas il est effac, (ce qui est prtendu, pour l'illustration).

-Et, encore une fois, *la perte de donnes est alors place  droite*, ce qui est compltement ridicule. Une *validation devrait tre  droite, mais pour les questions qui consistent en un effacement, l'ordre des rponses doit tre naturellement chang*.

-Suis-je le seul  voir ses pinceaux emmls par la recommandation??

----------

